# Anyone Seen Any Decent Video Of The Vulcan Flight Yet?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been dipping in and out of News24 today and nothing on there.

The only video I've found are the short, fuzzy clips on the BBC website.

Seems a shame that an achievement like that has gone virtually unnoticed.

I remember seeing it at Farnborough when I was a kid, and I'm really glad they've got it flying again.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Been looking for a clip all day, the BBC one wouldn't even load. :*****:

A magnificent achievement and a wonderful aircraft.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's great news they finally got her in the air


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to agree, it's great to see her finally flying again







it's the best thing that's come from the lottery fund









Again as a kid, it was amazing to see and hear her at the airshows


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

There's a clip here:-


I don't know if it's the same as the BBC one but it's better than nowt.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> There's a clip here:-
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's the same as the BBC one but it's better than nowt.


Good find Stan, really brings back childhood memories, we used to live in Beverley on the flight path to RAF Leconfield the bloody things used to fly so low you could see the rivets


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was talking to a colleague who's reading the book about the vulcan's bombing of Stanley today. Bloody awesome birds, had the chance to go up in one for a circuit once, **** they are noisey!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic to see the vulcan up where she belongs.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just to put things into perspective, here's the "last" flight of XH558. Turns out it wasn't.









http://www.metacafe.com/watch/756516/the_l..._of_the_vulcan/


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

One more, some nice historical footage.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i donated to the collection at riat this year because ,like most of us remember seeing it as a kid at an airshow it opened its bomb doors it looked as if you could have played football in there enormous awesome plane .


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just made a small donation to help keep '558 flying, they still need our money. 

http://www.tvoc.co.uk/


----------

